# Navy honors SEAL killed in secret mission in Vietnam



## Laxmom723 (Feb 26, 2008)

http://hamptonroads.com/2008/02/navy-honors-seal-killed-secret-mission-vietnam

Way past due but great it is being done now. Their story is being told...

Excerpted:

They easily could have been forgotten, a handful of stealthy warriors on a secret mission gone bad.

And for more than three decades, the men of Operation Thunderhead, a daring plan to rescue American prisoners of war in North Vietnam, essentially were lost to history. Their bravery and devotion to duty were recorded as a mere "training operation," the truth hidden from all but a handful of shipmates and relatives.

In a solemn ceremony Monday, the Navy and nation tried to make amends, posthumously presenting the Bronze Star with valor to the operation's leader, Lt. Spence Dry, a SEAL commando who leaped out of a helicopter to his death in the Gulf of Tonkin on June 5, 1972.

Chief Warrant Officer Philip "Moki" Martin, who followed Dry into the water but survived, will get the Navy and Marine Corps Commendation medal at a ceremony in California next month.

Snip...
Spence Dry was the last Navy SEAL to die in Vietnam. His death was the worst in a series of mishaps that marked Operation Thunderhead.

Rest of story, bring kleenex... at the link.


----------



## Ex3 (Feb 26, 2008)

Great story!  Rest in peace, LT. Dry.


I find it amazing that the SDV was allowed to go into combat without knowing the limits of it's capabilities.  


> The current quickly overpowered their battery-powered craft...
> Martin, Edwards and Lutz bobbed around for a while, then swam toward voices and found the crew of a second abandoned SDV, launched earlier from the Grayback.


----------



## LibraryLady (Feb 26, 2008)

Wow.  That's an incredible story.  It's good to see them getting the honor they so richly deserve.

Kudo's to the people who work so hard to bring about this type of recognition.

LL


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 26, 2008)

It's only right that we remember and honor these brave men, much respect.  RIP LT Dry.


----------



## 8'Duece (Feb 26, 2008)

Ex3 said:


> Great story!  Rest in peace, LT. Dry.
> 
> 
> I find it amazing that the SDV was allowed to go into combat without knowing the limits of it's capabilities.



That was what I was thinking too, but you especially should already know that these guy's don't wait till their boots are shined to get their jobs done. 

Thank you for your service and your sacrifice Lt. Dry.


----------



## Ravage (Feb 27, 2008)

I remember watching a docu about SEALs (Demo Dick was in it too), and they did mention operation Thunderhead. Amasing story.

Rest In Peace Warrior...


----------



## HoosierAnnie (Feb 29, 2008)

May he, even now be dining in the Halls of Valhalla.


----------



## The91Bravo (Feb 29, 2008)

Awesome story...

From what I have read/seen SEALs don't always wait for the results from sterile test beds... They test them in use.

Rest Peacefully Sailor


----------



## torialexis413@yahoo.com (Jun 2, 2008)

Moki served with my brother in 1967.  Alpha Platoon, SEAL Team One (Aug 1967- Feb 1968) -- LT. Joe DeFloria; LTJG Tommy Nelson
           MM1 Phillip "moki" Martin
           AK2 Ron "Ozzie" Ostrander
           SK2 Walter "Apo" Gouveia
           PO3 Richard "Indian Willie" Williams
           PHC James "Mike" Cignarella
           PI1 "Ace" Bowen
           QM2 Talmadge "Bo" Bohannon
           IC3 Emile "Frenchy" Guidry
           RM3 Ronald "Sparks" Byrum
           HM1 Lin "Doc" Mahner (KIA 25 May 1969)


----------



## tova (Jun 3, 2008)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## MsKitty (Jun 4, 2008)

He's been greeting the other fallen brothers over the years.   Coming up is an anniversary of the tragic incident of 11 SEALs, I can just imagine all these team guys up there having a great time up in SEAL Heaven!  I wonder if there are any frog hogs in Valhalla?  LMAO


----------

